

Ask HN: What would you build with real-time data - doctorosdeck

What would you build if you had access to a real-time data stream?
The data would be items such as pricing/item information, weather, and news stories. I'm just curious what developers would build if they had access to that kind of data.
======
mrduncan
A very similar question was posed a few days ago with some pretty interesting
replies - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1015079>

